# Iceman91



## Brady686 (May 15, 2018)

Hey guys. Just figured Id warn people about iceman91. I purchased a Mizuno from him about a year ago. Never received the knife and PayPal couldnt help me get my money back. Recently he came back and hasnt responded to me. Definite scammer, be wary.


----------



## Anton (May 15, 2018)

That blows
Sorry to hear. 

Just curious, I would think that you may have enough evidence to get your money back, tracking number, etc. Wondering as I would like to further fool proof future sales. Pitfalls ?


----------



## larrybard (May 15, 2018)

Sorry to hear. If what you're saying is true, and he's not dealing fairly (to understate your allegation), it may be too late to help those who purchased from him about a week ago. Perhaps he'll respond to this thread.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...carbon-petty-Kramer-Zwilling-Meiji-10in-gyuto


----------



## WildBoar (May 16, 2018)

Geeze, sorry to hear. Do you know his real name? Or do you have any other info you can post that is relevant to help keep it from happening to someone else?

I traded some messages with him in April, but I am not 100% sure I know his name and the restaurant where he works.


----------



## labor of love (May 16, 2018)

Brady686 said:


> Hey guys. Just figured Id warn people about iceman91. I purchased a Mizuno from him about a year ago. Never received the knife and PayPal couldnt help me get my money back. Recently he came back and hasnt responded to me. Definite scammer, be wary.



Why couldnt PayPal help you?


----------



## chinacats (May 16, 2018)

Guessing he paid friends and family?


----------



## crockerculinary (May 16, 2018)

so if this is true, did you follow up with mods and site admin about being scammed in order to have this user banned? i was one of the people who bought one of his knives in the latest thread, and i will be very disappointed to find out that not only was i scammed, but that this has happened before, and nobody did anything to stop it from happening again.

that being said, this user has a long history on bst, so hopefully this is all a big misunderstanding. i have sent him an email to the address attached to his paypal about this thread, asking him to respond asap. i didnt pay friends and family, so hopefully i am protected. we will see.

grrr.


----------



## labor of love (May 16, 2018)

crockerculinary said:


> so if this is true, did you follow up with mods and site admin about being scammed in order to have this user banned? i was one of the people who bought one of his knives in the latest thread, and i will be very disappointed to find out that not only was i scammed, but that this has happened before, and nobody did anything to stop it from happening again.
> 
> that being said, this user has a long history on bst, so hopefully this is all a big misunderstanding. i have sent him an email to the address attached to his paypal about this thread, asking him to respond asap. i didnt pay friends and family, so hopefully i am protected. we will see.
> 
> grrr.



File a report through PayPal ASAP. They can freeze his account. Hes likely reading this too. Dont hope that hes going to come through for you.


----------



## crockerculinary (May 16, 2018)

yes, thank you. im fine. more concerned for others who may have been affected. if i dont hear back by today i will file.



labor of love said:


> File a report through PayPal ASAP. They can freeze his account. Hes likely reading this too. Dont hope that hes going to come through for you.


----------



## Brady686 (May 16, 2018)

Never resloved will talk to an admin today. PayPal told me they cant gelp because it was last year and no tracking number received. Only confirmation of my payment which i foolishly sent as friends and family. Regardless a really scummy move on his part (yes i know his real name) which should have repercussions to say the least.


----------



## labor of love (May 16, 2018)

crockerculinary said:


> yes, thank you. im fine. more concerned for others who may have been affected. if i dont hear back by today i will file.



I wouldnt hesitate to file a report. Dont give him the time to remove funds from his PayPal account, PayPal will freeze his funds immediately if you file a complaint. Even if you get the knife you bought from him you could atleast inconvenience him some.


----------



## labor of love (May 16, 2018)

And BTW its pretty ridiculous that according to our BST rules we cant even warn potential buyers that iceman is a known thief on his BST thread. I definitely wouldve.


----------



## panda (May 16, 2018)

lesson learned - never send friends & family unless you absolutely trust that person you are dealing with.


----------



## bkultra (May 16, 2018)

This thread has brought the issue to our attention. I've just started to look into the issue. Brady feel free to contact me


----------



## ecchef (May 16, 2018)

labor of love said:


> And BTW its pretty ridiculous that according to our BST rules we cant even warn potential buyers that iceman is a known thief on his BST thread.



The reasoning behind that is to keep people that expect 24hr turn around times from making hasty accusations. Mods were unaware of the OPs issues. If we were, there certainly would have been some action taken.


----------



## WildBoar (May 16, 2018)

He was posting under Ragustoriches last month.


----------



## erickso1 (May 16, 2018)

I'm assuming you guys know Michael Rader? Might have some more info on this guy? http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/14985-FS-265mm-Michael-Rader-Gyuto


----------



## bkultra (May 16, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> He was posting under Ragustoriches last month.



Interesting because he lists the miz as one of his knives under that profile. May I ask how you learned they are same person?


----------



## ashy2classy (May 16, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> He was posting under Ragustoriches last month.



Sure seems like him. His Flickr account shows the Ealy and Shig he recently sold. And his first post states he worked in Detroit, the same location as listed on his other handle. It's the same guy that tried to sell the Dalman scrap knife as used. Good find!

EDIT: not the same Shig, but same name...

https://www.instagram.com/ragustoriches91/


----------



## chinacats (May 16, 2018)

Oh crap! Same jackass that was trying to flip the Dalman 2nd...wonder what his new username is? He needs his ass kicked...


----------



## Matus (May 16, 2018)

I hate to see this happening. Beat the crap out of the dude (first figuratively and if necessary, then literally)


----------



## FoRdLaz (May 16, 2018)

I bought a Shig (on BST) from this same person under the ragustoriches handle. He shipped the knife with no box. Now Im thanking my lucky stars I actually got the knife. He promised to send the box which he never delivered on. Ive sent him multiple emails, pms on both KKF and IG - not had a single response. If you are reading this Mr Iceman91/ragustoriches youre a POS. Im very keen to name and shame you and the restaurant you work in


----------



## chinacats (May 16, 2018)

Somebody should just call the cops on him...the Mizuno deal is straight theft. Dalman will have his address...


----------



## WildBoar (May 16, 2018)

I think he works here: http://www.leuca.com, or at least somewhere on that hotel property, which is in the Williamsburg, NYC area (https://www.thewilliamvale.com) 

Searching back through PMs, etc., I participated in a suji pass-around with him, and he got one of the knives that Danny (Zweilfel) helped salvage. This was all back ~2011/ 2012. Interactions with him were without issue back then.

Hopefully his recent transgressions are more due to being short on time (as many of the kitchen pros seem to be), then intentionally trying to screw people over. He has been at this for 7 or so years, and the things that went south appear to be pretty recent. I hope he steps up and makes things right.


----------



## RDalman (May 16, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> I think he works here: http://www.leuca.com, or at least somewhere on that hotel property, which is in the Williamsburg, NYC area (https://www.thewilliamvale.com)
> 
> Searching back through PMs, etc., I participated in a suji pass-around with him, and he got one of the knives that Danny (Zweilfel) helped salvage. This was all back ~2011/ 2012. Interactions with him were without issue back then.
> 
> Hopefully his recent transgressions are more due to being short on time (as many of the kitchen pros seem to be), then intentionally trying to screw people over. He has been at this for 7 or so years, and the things that went south appear to be pretty recent. I hope he steps up and makes things right.



Yea I think that's correct. Agree on hoping he comes around.


----------



## Brady686 (May 16, 2018)

Hes literally disappeared when confronted about the issue. Im not the only one whos had issues either. But he flat out took my money. Will be calling there shortly. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## FoRdLaz (May 16, 2018)

Brady686 said:


> Hes literally disappeared when confronted about the issue. Im not the only one whos had issues either. But he flat out took my money. Will be calling there shortly. Thanks for the heads up.



If you manage to get to talk to him then tell him I want my mother*#%ing Box!!!


----------



## JBroida (May 16, 2018)

panda said:


> lesson learned - never send friends & family unless you absolutely trust that person you are dealing with.



honestly, never send friends & family unless you're actually using it for friends or family... if you're buying something do it the regular way... the protections are there for a reason


----------



## Timthebeaver (May 16, 2018)

This isn't a community with a sense of purpose anymore, recent patterns of behaviour illustrate this.

1. Don't be naive
2. Buyer beware

To send a payment Friends and Family you would have to be very foolish indeed (no disrespect to OP)


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2018)

Mods, check the IP addresses.


----------



## Brady686 (May 16, 2018)

Lets not rub it in, already said it was a mistake on my end. Regardless I called and was transferred to HR telling me they cant release that information to third parties. If I was sure he worked there I would consider paying him a visit tomorrow.


----------



## chinacats (May 16, 2018)

Just stop by for a drink and ask someone there...then either kick his ass or call the cops--have them show up at his workplace.

Better yet, write a review online that one of their cooks is a thief...


----------



## bkultra (May 16, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Mods, check the IP addresses.



I have been and do see matches. Both use Verizon based out of New York and Time Warner based out of New York


----------



## tgfencer (May 16, 2018)

Brady686 said:


> Lets not rub it in, already said it was a mistake on my end. Regardless I called and was transferred to HR telling me they cant release that information to third parties. If I was sure he worked there I would consider paying him a visit tomorrow.



I'm no expert in HR policy, so someone correct me if I'm wrong, but chances are if he didn't work there they would have told you so, because then they would have been under no legal obligation to protect him. Plus, why invite trouble for someone who isn't your employee?


----------



## FoRdLaz (May 16, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Just stop by for a drink and ask someone there...then either kick his ass or call the cops--have them show up at his workplace.
> 
> Better yet, write a review online that one of their cooks is a thief...



I swear if I lived in the US Id personally go kick his ass on behalf of everyone here. If u do track him down make sure u give him a good one from me too. I hate scamsters and crooks. I have a good mind of sending an email to their hr and directorship and telling them they employ a dishonest thief


----------



## welshstar (May 16, 2018)

Guys

I have no idea who Iceman is and dont agree with any of his behaviour but can i suggest a little caution throwing out things like "kick his ass" and telling his employers hes a "dishonest thief" you need concrete first hand proof before throwing words like that around in an open forum. 

Just be careful that this guy doesnt have other issues like drug addiction, mental health etc before condemning him


----------



## chinacats (May 16, 2018)

Drug abuse is not an excuse for ******* people...


----------



## FoRdLaz (May 16, 2018)

Sorry is there no concrete first hand proof that the op paid for a knife that was never delivered to him? 
Or that I bought a $1k knife from him that he shipped without its box which he promised to send and never bothered (I understand this is a small issue in the big scheme of things). 
If he has any of the above issues it doesnt condone his behavior or exempt him from any retribution


----------



## Brady686 (May 16, 2018)

I have concrete evidence of him not sending me the knife and him receiving my money. Having mental disability or drug addiction isn't a scape goat or justification for his actions. I'm not threatening him but I'd love to see this dude face to face so we could work it out..


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2018)

bkultra said:


> I have been and do see matches. Both use Verizon based out of New York and Time Warner based out of New York




I should have figured you'd be on it.


----------



## ecchef (May 19, 2018)

Timthebeaver said:


> This isn't a community with a sense of purpose anymore, recent patterns of behaviour illustrate this.
> 
> 1. Don't be naive
> 2. Buyer beware
> ...



Please elaborate.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 19, 2018)

ecchef said:


> Please elaborate.



F&F paypal is *stupid* and shouldn't even be allowed 
uttered in BST (....there should be a filter)

but that's beside the point of this thread, IMHO


----------



## aaamax (May 19, 2018)

Timthebeaver said:


> This isn't a community with a sense of purpose anymore, recent patterns of behaviour illustrate this.
> 
> 1. Don't be naive
> 2. Buyer beware
> ...



No disrespect meant and we are probably taking about two different things, but I think we DO have a terrific "community with a sense of purpose" here. We shouldn't undervalue the vast majority of members here because of the action of a very few.
You are of course correct in the idea of being vigilant and aware when dealing with anonymous people on the web and transferring $$. 
but all things being equal, I am convinced this forum is one of the safest places on the web where by and large disparate people actually CAN trust each other. I'm regularly amazed how well this place functions and its inhabitants.
My 2c
Cheers.


----------



## Matus (May 19, 2018)

I like your view, aaamax.


----------



## Dan P. (May 20, 2018)

welshstar said:


> Guys
> 
> I have no idea who Iceman is and dont agree with any of his behaviour but can i suggest a little caution throwing out things like "kick his ass" and telling his employers hes a "dishonest thief" you need concrete first hand proof before throwing words like that around in an open forum.
> 
> Just be careful that this guy doesnt have other issues like drug addiction, mental health etc before condemning him



Pfffft! Get out of here with that goofy voice of reason!


----------



## Chicagohawkie (May 20, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> F&F paypal is *stupid* and shouldn't even be allowed
> uttered in BST (....there should be a filter)
> 
> but that's beside the point of this thread, IMHO




Ridiculous! There are several people on both forums Id send knives to with an IOU! Most people here are pretty honorable.


----------



## Anton (May 20, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ridiculous! There are several people on both forums Id send knives to with an IOU! Most people here are pretty honorable.



Yup
I lend knives out right, even though I have not even met the person.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 20, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ridiculous! There are several people on both forums Id send knives to with an IOU! Most people here are pretty honorable.



I hope your're joking. 

There is a reason insurance doesn't protect you from theft in the context of gross negligence for a reason.
If you're too cheap to pay transactional insurance, that's not cleverness...either

If f you are trying to make some other obscure point, you're just proving
the old addage that the exception proves the rule... 

Yes, there are friends we would lend the car keys to...etc

But that's not the same thing as letting them drive un-insured
or driving drunk, and on and on.


----------



## Jville (May 20, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ridiculous! There are several people on both forums Id send knives to with an IOU! Most people here are pretty honorable.



I agree in the sense that I believe most of the people on both forums are good people that love knifes and do the right things. But it does suck if you deal with that person that happens to be douche/dishonest crook


----------



## parbaked (May 20, 2018)

Jville said:


> But it does suck if you deal with that person that happens to be douche/dishonest cook


FTFY


----------



## valgard (May 20, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ridiculous! There are several people on both forums Id send knives to with an IOU! Most people here are pretty honorable.



trades happen all the time and theres no PayPal in the middle, someone has to ship first. Most of my sales have actually been on the background with people Id consider friends in a level or another. Heck even had a couple sales in Canada happen with direct bank transfer and have lent knives and stones worth a fair bit. Definitely not everyone but theres a good number of people here I have no qualms trusting.


----------



## daveb (May 20, 2018)

I've got two out and one in with folks I've only met online. And most I want to buy I make a ff offer without reservation. No worries.

Do like postal insurance, the world's largest welfare organization is the only place I've ever had a problem.


----------



## chinacats (May 20, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> I hope your're joking.
> 
> There is a reason insurance doesn't protect you from theft in the context of gross negligence for a reason.
> If you're too cheap to pay transactional insurance, that's not cleverness...either
> ...



He's not joking. Actually he's making sense as to why used knife prices are stupid. People used to send knives to others to try all the time...not just passarounds but 'hey you want to try this I'll send it to you...send it back when you're done'. You didn't have to pay 1k to find our that Shig was/was not the knife for you. A couple people screwed that up and things haven't been the same since. Still plenty of loaning going on (Dave, thinking about that stone I owe you) but times have changed and not for the better unfortunately.


----------



## dwalker (May 20, 2018)

If you pay attention, you can tell the good folks from posers. I have 2 knives out on passarounds and 1 honyaki out on 1 on 1 loan with another going out soon. I will have ~$3k of knives out at once without any insurance at all. If all those people decided to be asshats, I would be out a fair bit of money. No paper trail, insurance, etc. That doesn't take into consideration the fair ammount of value of stones I have out as well. If I lose here and there, (which I haven't yet), it is the cost of living my life without fear of everyone I encounter is out to cheat me. I assume that most people are good and will do the right thing. If and when this fails, I am way on the plus side of the ledger. It is worth it to me to not have to be suspicious of everyone I encounter. I have completed countless trades, sales, and purchases on this forum and others without a single incident and i have used friends and family transactions for the vast majority. Obviously, it is foolish to do this with the guy that spams to the required post count to make a sale post, but in my experience, the vast majority of members here are honest people and act accordingly. For instance, I would not take part in a passaround that I would not be in a position to replace the knife if it were damaged in my care. I would do this without reservation knowing that I benefit much more for the opportunity to participate. By and large, people are good. Have faith in this community and things will improve. It doesn't mean you will never be burned, but you and this community will be better off in the long run.

But, like all things, YMMV.


----------



## Customfan (May 20, 2018)

dwalker said:


> If you pay attention, you can tell the good folks from posers. I have 2 knives out on passarounds and 1 honyaki out on 1 on 1 loan with another going out soon. I will have ~$3k of knives out at once without any insurance at all. If all those people decided to be asshats, I would be out a fair bit of money. No paper trail, insurance, etc. That doesn't take into consideration the fair ammount of value of stones I have out as well. If I lose here and there, (which I haven't yet), it is the cost of living my life without fear of everyone I encounter is out to cheat me. I assume that most people are good and will do the right thing. If and when this fails, I am way on the plus side of the ledger. It is worth it to me to not have to be suspicious of everyone I encounter. I have completed countless trades, sales, and purchases on this forum and others without a single incident and i have used friends and family transactions for the vast majority. Obviously, it is foolish to do this with the guy that spams to the required post count to make a sale post, but in my experience, the vast majority of members here are honest people and act accordingly. For instance, I would not take part in a passaround that I would not be in a position to replace the knife if it were damaged in my care. I would do this without reservation knowing that I benefit much more for the opportunity to participate. By and large, people are good. Have faith in this community and things will improve. It doesn't mean you will never be burned, but you and this community will be better off in the long run.
> 
> But, like all things, YMMV.





aaamax said:


> No disrespect meant and we are probably taking about two different things, but I think we DO have a terrific "community with a sense of purpose" here. We shouldn't undervalue the vast majority of members here because of the action of a very few.
> You are of course correct in the idea of being vigilant and aware when dealing with anonymous people on the web and transferring $$.
> but all things being equal, I am convinced this forum is one of the safest places on the web where by and large disparate people actually CAN trust each other. I'm regularly amazed how well this place functions and its inhabitants.
> My 2c
> Cheers.



I agree..

This is still a great community.... just think of all the passarounds and the acts of good will, friends made in the process, comments, banter, jokes and the hundreds (or should I say thousands?) of everyones transactions on BST that have gone well and all the learning... lets not let a couple of bad ones ruin all that! Right?

I regret that sometimes things go south... hopefully this will get resolved...

Have been here a while and have had positive experiences.... I know there is a small chance something might go wrong... its the nature of the beast.... people have troubles, people get sick, some might just fall out..... carriers mess up... I preffer to assume the best from the get go. 

You should always exercise caution (post count, references, etc.) but there is always a risk involved. Not everything can be monitored, not everything can be insured, nor should it...... friends are made through good will, and someone has to take a leap.

lets remember the good times and great people because there have been plenty of them!

C.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 20, 2018)

dwalker you are basically describing "self insured" transactions which are mathematically sound once you have a potential portfolio of ~about 30-40 trades. Just to doing the math here, its fine to do (say roughly) $10k of transactions and you can afford to mess up a $250 transaction somewhere and still come out ahead.

But you get into a problem on a $1k trade -- you would need to have saved fees on $30,000 in paypal transactions to cover a large mistake like this. So...even a person with as much as $10k of trades already done or planned...should still be buying insurance on odd-lot $1k trades


----------



## panda (May 21, 2018)

how would insurance on trades work? who would provide the insurance?
i once loaned out a shig to a stranger (someone whom i had no prior interaction with either discussions or transactions), granted it was a temporary swap cause i borrowed his kochi in exchange. i would not do it again these days however just because of higher risk.


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 22, 2018)

I trust other members here more than the postal carriers. I'd want insurance on an expensive knife being shipped internationally. Have a Raquin in transit since March that apparently has yet to touch down stateside. Glad the shipper insured that in the worst case scenario...


----------



## crockerculinary (May 22, 2018)

hey folks, just an update from my side for the sake of openness- the knife i purchased from Iceman91 arrived, in the condition promised. it took a week longer to get in the mail than when he said it would, and only after i contacted him and harassed him to do so. despite him telling me he would send it off the next morning after paying him, and him not doing so for 6 more days, he seemed to think i should understand it was taking so long because he was busy at work. lol. how about dont post a knife for sale and take someones money if you arent ready to send it? he made no effort to communicate unless i took the initiative, and once i started to get a little aggressive about it, he stopped responding. when told about this thread he claimed it was not true, claims he is not a scammer. said he had sent that mizuno to op twice and it was sent back to him. no idea about the truth to that or why there was no further follow up, as after things started to get a little tense between us he stopped responding. 

so in short kkf, this user did not scam me, but i was not happy about the transaction, he was not straight with me, he did not communicate well, and i would not do business with him again.


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 22, 2018)

crockerculinary said:


> hey folks, just an update from my side for the sake of openness- the knife i purchased from Iceman91 arrived, in the condition promised. it took a week longer to get in the mail than when he said it would, and only after i contacted him and harassed him to do so. despite him telling me he would send it off the next morning after paying him, and him not doing so for 6 more days, he seemed to think i should understand it was taking so long because he was busy at work. lol. how about dont post a knife for sale and take someones money if you arent ready to send it? he made no effort to communicate unless i took the initiative, and once i started to get a little aggressive about it, he stopped responding. when told about this thread he claimed it was not true, claims he is not a scammer. said he had sent that mizuno to op twice and it was sent back to him. no idea about the truth to that or why there was no further follow up, as after things started to get a little tense between us he stopped responding.
> 
> so in short kkf, this user did not scam me, but i was not happy about the transaction, he was not straight with me, he did not communicate well, and i would not do business with him again.


Good to hear you got the knife at least. Too bad it was such a hassle


----------



## parbaked (May 22, 2018)

panda said:


> how would insurance on trades work? who would provide the insurance?



You can use PayPal. Each party basically "buys" the other party's knife.
For example we want to trade my $500 Carter for your $300 KS plus $200 to make up the difference.
I send you a PayPal invoice for $500 and you send me one for $300. 
We ship when both invoices are paid and then upload tracking numbers onto PayPal.
The cost for this protection is approximately 3% of the value of each knife in fees to PayPal.
Net result is I get the KS for the Carter plus $185 and you get the Carter for the KS plus $209.

You don't really need to insure the shipping as both parties are covered by PayPal protection. This will offset the PayPal fees.
You can even buy your postage using PayPal Shipping for discounted shipping fees and the tracking is automatically uploaded and linked with the transaction.


----------



## slickmamba (May 22, 2018)

I'm new to the knife scene, but in my other communities big trades/purchases use a trusted middle man


----------



## valgard (May 22, 2018)

parbaked said:


> You can use PayPal. Each party basically "buys" the other party's knife.
> For example we want to trade my $500 Carter for your $300 KS plus $200 to make up the difference.
> I send you a PayPal invoice for $500 and you send me one for $300.
> We ship when both invoices are paid and then upload tracking numbers onto PayPal.
> ...



In many cases its not 3% but rather close to 10% for international transactions (transaction + conversion fees). Transaction fees alone are above 4%.


----------



## panda (May 22, 2018)

thanks that actually makes a lot of sense. if i ever do a future trade i'll go that route


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 23, 2018)

valgard said:


> In many cases its not 3% but rather close to 10% for international transactions (transaction + conversion fees). Transaction fees alone are above 4%.



You can actually select currency conversion direct with your cc instead of going with Paypals abysmal conversion rate. Saved me over 5% on a recent knife purchase from Japan. My card doesn't have foreign transaction fees either which saves even more money.


----------



## McMan (May 23, 2018)

Corradobrit1 said:


> You can actually select currency conversion direct with your cc instead of going with Paypals abysmal conversion rate. Saved me over 5% on a recent knife purchase from Japan. My card doesn't have foreign transaction fees either which saves even more money.



How do you do this? 
"Abysmal" is the right word to describe paypal's conversion rates.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 23, 2018)

McMan said:


> How do you do this?
> "Abysmal" is the right word to describe paypal's conversion rates.



During the Paypal checkout there's an option to select your cards conversion rate. Never noticed it before so could be a new feature.


----------



## McMan (May 23, 2018)

Corradobrit1 said:


> During the Paypal checkout there's an option to select your cards conversion rate. Never noticed it before so could be a new feature.



This is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## DamageInc (May 23, 2018)

Corradobrit1 said:


> During the Paypal checkout there's an option to select your cards conversion rate. Never noticed it before so could be a new feature.



They try to hide it as much as they can, because they make more money off of their own conversion.


----------



## Marek07 (May 23, 2018)

Corradobrit1 said:


> You can actually select currency conversion direct with your cc instead of going with Paypals abysmal conversion rate. Saved me over 5% on a recent knife purchase from Japan. My card doesn't have foreign transaction fees either which saves even more money.


*This!*
PayPal won't allow you to set it as a default but but you can elect to choose your bank/credit provider to convert currency for each transaction you make. This saves heaps. PayPal says they take an extra 2.5% markup above the wholesale exchange rate. Banks exchange rates are always less in my experience.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (May 23, 2018)

crockerculinary said:


> hey folks, just an update from my side for the sake of openness- the knife i purchased from Iceman91 arrived, in the condition promised. it took a week longer to get in the mail than when he said it would, and only after i contacted him and harassed him to do so. despite him telling me he would send it off the next morning after paying him, and him not doing so for 6 more days, he seemed to think i should understand it was taking so long because he was busy at work. lol. how about dont post a knife for sale and take someones money if you arent ready to send it? he made no effort to communicate unless i took the initiative, and once i started to get a little aggressive about it, he stopped responding. when told about this thread he claimed it was not true, claims he is not a scammer. said he had sent that mizuno to op twice and it was sent back to him. no idea about the truth to that or why there was no further follow up, as after things started to get a little tense between us he stopped responding.
> 
> so in short kkf, this user did not scam me, but i was not happy about the transaction, he was not straight with me, he did not communicate well, and i would not do business with him again.





Someone needs to throw this clown a serious beating!


----------



## esoo (May 23, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> *This!*
> PayPal won't allow you to set it as a default but but you can elect to choose your bank/credit provider to convert currency for each transaction you make. This saves heaps. PayPal says they take an extra 2.5% markup above the wholesale exchange rate. Banks exchange rates are always less in my experience.



For us in Canada, if you pay from your Paypal Balance, Paypal does the exchange. If you pay the cost from your credit card, Paypal just passes through the charge (been that way forever). However, we still get hosed because pretty much every Canadian Bank/Credit Card charges 2.5% on the conversion


----------



## Matus (May 23, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Someone needs to throw this clown a serious beating!



He will basically need a new kkf profile to sell here anything again.


----------



## DitmasPork (May 23, 2018)

There was an earlier post on this thread mentioning that the seller of the Mizuno in question worked in Williamsburg, Brooklyn. Since both the seller and OP are in NYC, couldn't the knife just be hand delivered, or collected in person? Honest question.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 23, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> There was an earlier post on this thread mentioning that the seller of the Mizuno in question worked in Williamsburg, Brooklyn. Since both the seller and OP are in NYC, couldn't the knife just be hand delivered, or collected in person? Honest question.



Its the city people don't like to travel outside of a 5 block radius of work/home :rofl:


----------



## Jville (May 23, 2018)

Uhh, that would make sense. I would of done that transaction face to face. You could of checked the knife also.


----------



## valgard (May 23, 2018)

esoo said:


> For us in Canada, if you pay from your Paypal Balance, Paypal does the exchange. If you pay the cost from your credit card, Paypal just passes through the charge (been that way forever). However, we still get hosed because pretty much every Canadian Bank/Credit Card charges 2.5% on the conversion



Yeah, BMO exchange is worst than PayPal if you do the conversion beforehand, the trick is that PayPal adds another ~2% (can't remember the number now) if they do the conversion for you automatically. Also, to use the credit card's exchange you need to be paying for an invoice, no biggie but something to keep in mind. The silver lining for the credit card is that you at least earn the rewards.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 28, 2018)

I purchased the Del in the recent BST thread, after reading this post I sent a couple of emails to the seller, I got no replies and was ready to lodge a dispute with paypal, today the knife showed up on my doorstep as described and well packaged.


----------



## FoRdLaz (May 28, 2018)

So my Shig box also arrived in the mail without any notice or communication from the seller. Agreed its more than 2 months after my purchase and numerous unanswered emails and pms but in the end he did send it. Somewhere along the line the message did get through and I guess he has done the honorable thing by sending it on. It gives him some credit back in my books but certainly its not the way to go ahead with business


----------



## chinacats (May 28, 2018)

I'll give credit when he ships the Mizuno to the op.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 28, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I'll give credit when he ships the Mizuno to the op.



Or refunds


----------



## Brady686 (May 29, 2018)

First things first, the dude never sent me the knife. Ive purchased over 20 knives on this forum and not one of them was sent back to the owner. Second Im not in nyc but I will be going to Brooklyn to visit this guy, no reason for him to be a piece of **** and lie about everything. 300$ isnt much to me but the morality of the situation is a turn off and makes me not want to trust anyone now. But I still will because I know almost all of us on this forum are in this thing together for a reason. That being said if he still wont give up the knife then Ill move on, its not a reflection of my character but his.


----------



## turbochef422 (May 29, 2018)

So he says the knife was returned to him and without contacting the op he just sent it out again and it was returned again and still didnt contact the op. Thats ridicules.


----------



## Jville (May 29, 2018)

FoRdLaz said:


> So my Shig box also arrived in the mail without any notice or communication from the seller. Agreed its more than 2 months after my purchase and numerous unanswered emails and pms but in the end he did send it. Somewhere along the line the message did get through and I guess he has done the honorable thing by sending it on. It gives him some credit back in my books but certainly its not the way to go ahead with business



2months after purchase is absolutely ridiculous unless under some extenuiating circumstance that has been discussed. It also doesn't make sense that the guy would send it twice and have it sent back. If that was me, I'd be on here proclaiming that hey I have the knife and am trying to get it to the buyer or simply had refund the buyer and resell the knife. It seems he's doing some seriously devious moves.


----------



## chinacats (May 29, 2018)

Sounds like he's full of ********/liar/thief. Guess he had no way of returning the money...on yeah, PayPal, hmmmm? Forum doesn't need members like that...but op still needs his knife.

And this was the same guy trying to unload the Dalman 2nd for pure profit:bat:


----------



## Brady686 (May 29, 2018)

Sounds like the dude wasnt raised right to me. Not even a touch of honesty in anything that hes said apparently. Guy definitely doesnt want to see me at his job.


----------



## tkern (May 29, 2018)

Let's keep this about the forum. One's spiritual journey need not apply.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 29, 2018)

tkern said:


> Let's keep this about the forum. One's spiritual journey need not apply.



+1


----------



## daveb (May 29, 2018)

Amen


----------



## tkern (May 29, 2018)

Tewn, as per forum rules religion is not discussed. Please keep your comments about the forum


----------



## apicius9 (May 29, 2018)

tkern said:


> Tewn, as per forum rules religion is not discussed. Please keep your comments about the forum



Yes, please....


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 29, 2018)

tkern said:


> Tewn, as per forum rules religion is not discussed. Please keep your comments about the forum



Thank you


----------



## Edge (May 29, 2018)

Now, how about the weather?


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 29, 2018)

Brady686 said:


> Sounds like the dude wasnt raised right to me. Not even a touch of honesty in anything that hes said apparently. Guy definitely doesnt want to see me at his job.



I wonder if youll get the knife this week after all this noise...?!?! Im thinkin so


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 29, 2018)

Gonna test out this ignore button. Never felt the need before now...


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 29, 2018)

Nomsdotcom said:


> Gonna test out this ignore button. Never felt the need before now...



You wont be the first


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 29, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> You wont be the first


Oh sweet it works.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 29, 2018)

Nomsdotcom said:


> Oh sweet it works.



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## panda (May 29, 2018)

i'm pretty sure this guy is just trolling us


----------



## welshstar (May 30, 2018)

And all was well with the world

Except the douche still has sent the knife !!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 30, 2018)

welshstar said:


> And all was well with the world
> 
> Except the douche still has*n't* sent the knife !!



FIFY


----------

